# Pdf öffnen, das von iText erstellt wurde



## robthemobb (20. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

leider konnte mir bis jetzt kein Thread aus dem Forum weiterhelfen.

Ich generiere ein Pdf mit iText, welches wunderbar in meinem Filesystem abgelegt wird.
Nun will ich aber, dass es direkt geöffnet werden soll. Da beiß ich mir die Zähne aus.

Hier mal eine Testklasse. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da noch machen muss, damit das Document auch sofort geöffnet wird.


```
package iTextT;

import java.io.*;

import com.lowagie.text.*;
import com.lowagie.text.pdf.PdfWriter;

public class Test {
	public static void main(String[] args){
		Document document = new Document();
		try{
			PdfWriter.getInstance(document, new FileOutputStream("Test.pdf"));
			document.open();
			document.add(new Paragraph("test bla"));
		}catch(Exception e){
			
		}
		document.close();
	}
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (20. Aug 2008)

Mit was willst du das öffnen? Willst du das PDF in deinem Java Programm anzeigen? Dann brauchst du eine Bibliothek die PDFs rendern kann. Willst den Default PDF Viewer des Betriebssystems aufrufen, dann über Desktop#open


----------



## robthemobb (20. Aug 2008)

mit 



```
Desktop.getDesktop().open(new File("File.pdf"));
```

hat es geklappt. 


Wollte nur das erstellte Pdf öffnen.


----------



## auxilium (20. Aug 2008)

was passiert wenn kein adobe installiert wurde?

gibt es da eine entsprechende exception?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Aug 2008)

Adobe Acrobat Reader ist nicht das einizige Programm das pdfs öffnen kann und ehrlich gesagt eher eines der schlechteren.
Ansonsten stehen solche Informationen wie immer in der API-Doc
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Desktop.html


----------

